# Is Vinyl Flooring (i.e. linoleum) Safe?



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I am thinking of changing my substrate over from gravel to sand, and I have peacocks that I'm sure are going to be big sand movers.

I have an idea for both protecting my bottom glass from shifting rocks, and for keeping fish from exposing a plain glass bottom. I was thinking of getting a sand / slate designed scrap of vinyl flooring from Home Depot or Lowes to cover the bottom of the tank.

Is this safe for aquariums? Naturally, I wouldn't use linoleum glue to put it down, but I was just wondering if the flooring itself is safe for the fish. In this, I'm talking about the felt backed rather than the peel and stick floor tiles.

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## OhioCichlids (Feb 19, 2005)

I seriously doubt this is a good idea :lol:


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

I also don't think the lino is safe to use in the tank. I think it would leach bad stuff.

Why not just use egg crate?


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

True. My gut is telling me that it's not going to work, but that would be pretty sweet if it did, wouldn't it? The stuff is basically just vinyl with a little felt on the bottom. It shouldn't be bad. Does anyone have any real information?


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Does anyone have any real information?


You'd have to contact the manufacturer and ask what might leach out of the stuff if under water and 
would that be harmful to fish. They'll know the first answer(maybe), but not the second answer. So, 
I don't think anyone can give you 'real' information, just opinion. My opinion agrees with the others. 
Silly to risk it with nothing to gain. Your tank will hold the rocks fine without it.


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

i second egg crate!

D


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm not so much worried about protecting the glass.

My real concern is that my peacocks are going to dig nice little holes and expose plain glass. I guess linoleum isn't really a whole lot prettier than the glass, but i thought it would be something.

Doesn't eggcrate look pretty ugly when it gets exposed? Has anyone done anything else that looks better, like floor tile / slate / etc?

Thanks!


----------



## is300soon (Nov 2, 2008)

use egg crate, then go to the local landscape company and get some slate, put the slate over the sand to cover more ground.  The less area to dig the better for you, but for them it's second nature and something they are going to do. You should let them.

D


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

Perhaps attach it the bottom of the tank from the underside? Or paint the underside of your tank bottom like many here paint the backs of their tanks? That way you still get the same tan, but without risking putting anything you are unsure about in your tank.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

O bugger, *Morpheus *beat me to suggesting painting the underside :lol:


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

I think I'm going to go to the local landscaping place today and see if I can convince them to give me all of their scrap chips of slate rock. I think I could spread those out on the bottom prior to adding the sand, and that would be a nice, natural looking bottom for when the fish start their little excavations.


----------



## Jowlz (Dec 19, 2008)

Glad you decided not to put vinyl flooring in your tank. De-lamination of the vinyl would be an issue. Vinyl flooring is made to have water on the surface. When submerged in water, it delaminates and the underside will turn into a soggy mess.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

I used to work in the flooring biz for a company that sold real linoleum - yes, there is a huge difference between lino and vinyl. We were one of the first companies to market a safer/greener product that didn't offgass nasty chemicals. I wouldn't put vinyl in the tank - it offgasses for months (think new shower curtian smell) I wouldn't trust it in my tank. Some plastics are water safe but unless it was manufactured as "aquarium safe" or "food safe" or "potable" (most garden hoses leach chemicals btw) I won't use it.

Even the plastics that are considered safe might not be, those issue about the chemicals in baby bottles hold true for many of the plastics we use - the good thing is those chemicals are normally only released when you use very warm to hot water.

Ex-hubby was a chemist... I know more about this stuff that I really ever wanted to! lol


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm planning to put black granite tiles in the bottom of my tank, which will be under black sand.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude just smooth out some silicone on the bottom in a similar color of the sand you are using and lay down the sand and let it dry and cure. Thats what I do and I do it with some Palludariums that I wish to have a bare bottom water portion.


----------



## Lively (Jan 13, 2009)

TheLaxPlayer said:


> I'm planning to put black granite tiles in the bottom of my tank, which will be under black sand.


Unless you seal them with silicone, you will end up getting a bunch of junk under them.


----------



## TheLaxPlayer (Dec 21, 2003)

I was debating whether or not I'd have to seal them with silicone, looks like that's a yes. Thank you for your input


----------

